# TD VISA fail!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sometimes, I am stupid... REALLY STUPID!

The other day, I got a brand new TD VISA (Rebate Rewards) card , and in the letter it said, it needed to call (personal information) to activate. I didn't call and decide to let my baby nephew to play with it.

After a few days, I used my old VISA on some item, but it wouldn't go thru.. I wonder why...

I called VISA about this incident, they said they've automatically transfer my old card / account into the new one... .... .... I was like OMG!! WTF!!! a card that I didn't even activate... 

when I got back home, I took the card back, it was safe, I didn't lose any money, just a few scruffle mark!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL...Good thing you didn't have any older nephew that knew what to do with it! hahahaha.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tbird said:


> LOL...Good thing you didn't have any older nephew that knew what to do with it! hahahaha.


Kid could have used the visa and ordered a years supply of pampers and their favorite baby food.  Glad you found it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wait, shouldn't the title read "BigFishy credit card FAIL"


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Wait, shouldn't the title read "BigFishy credit card FAIL"


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+2...or 3 


ppl are just too lax with info


----------

